# Speed SQ-1 Design



## Seanliu (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm starting a project to design a Speed SQ-1, but am having trouble finding out the mechanism of a SQ-1. Any help there? Also, I might post up the piece design when I have access to a camera and am bothered. So, anybody interested? Also, how do I get the design on my computer? V1 Of the puzzle is done. It has florian modding so intense it would match an AoLong, and hopefully as less friction as possible. So many crinkles to smooth out.



EDIT: Found out on TwistyPuzzles.com.

Thanks,
-Sean


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

A new square one would be nice...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> am having trouble finding out the mechanism of a SQ-1.
> Also, how do I get the design on my computer? V1 Of the puzzle is done.


Maybe you should do some more puzzle designing before you try making a speed version of a puzzle you don't even understand... There are a lot of subtle considerations about tolerance and piece shape that you need some experience to understand. At least you seem to know about twistypuzzles - they're a good resource.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think it's practical to design a puzzle on paper. You probably need some kind of CAD software to design puzzles, and it would allow you to print it too.


----------



## samuelqwe (Feb 3, 2015)

We do need a better square-1. So, i just say good luck!

Yeah, just like brian724080 said,



> I don't think it's practical to design a puzzle on paper. You probably need some kind of CAD software to design puzzles, and it would allow you to print it too.



Using a cad software is, your very best option. I do not really know any cad software. Check out Autodesk 123d Design, i don't think it is considered a cad software but, it's a nice 3d model tool and it's easy to use.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would buy 5


----------



## samuelqwe (Feb 3, 2015)

Jokerman5656 said:


> I would buy 5



I feel the same way.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jokerman5656 said:


> I would buy 5



I would buy 1 or 2 a year for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 3, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> We do need a better square-1. So, i just say good luck!
> 
> Yeah, just like brian724080 said,
> 
> ...




I am planning to get it onto computer, but I find it easier to put it on paper first. Also, I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how to use any CAD software, or know of any good ones that are free.


Also, thanks for support~ Advice needed.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> I am planning to get it onto computer, but I find it easier to put it on paper first. Also, I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how to use any CAD software, or know of any good ones that are free.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for support~ Advice needed.



How do you think you're supposed to design everything on paper anyway? There are aspects in puzzle designing that are just too subtle for that.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 3, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Also, I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how to use any CAD software, or know of any good ones that are free.
> 
> Also, thanks for support~ Advice needed.



If you've never done any 3D design, Sketchup is as good a place as any to start. Designing on paper is great (all my concepts start on paper too), but there are some things that you just need a 3D model to be able to figure out (or you can go super old fashioned and make a wooden mock-up).

Just be warned, the jump from just designing to designing for manufacture is a big one. There are a lot of things you have to account for along the way. Probably the biggest thing that new designers seem to miss is that whatever they design has to be assembled somehow. It's so easy to design something that fits together so perfectly that everything moves smoothly and nothing ever catches of pops out of place, but it's a whole other story to do design it in such a way that it's still possible to assemble the object from little pieces.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 3, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> If you've never done any 3D design, Sketchup is as good a place as any to start. Designing on paper is great (all my concepts start on paper too), but there are some things that you just need a 3D model to be able to figure out (or you can go super old fashioned and make a wooden mock-up).
> 
> Just be warned, the jump from just designing to designing for manufacture is a big one. There are a lot of things you have to account for along the way. Probably the biggest thing that new designers seem to miss is that whatever they design has to be assembled somehow. It's so easy to design something that fits together so perfectly that everything moves smoothly and nothing ever catches of pops out of place, but it's a whole other story to do design it in such a way that it's still possible to assemble the object from little pieces.



What I meant was, I jot down ideas on paper, and will get these ideas onto CAD once I can. Not going to design it ALL on paper.


----------

